# Bug Home Bag for Rural Transportation Driver



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

*Food*: Canned meats/fish/fruits, granola bars, trail-mix...anything ready to eat, and means to procure wildlife.

*Drink*: Water bottles, filtration, Sawyer SP140 filter bottle.

*First Aid*: Relatively comprehensive, based on environment/potential hazards & back-up for group.

*Tools*: Leatherman Side-kick multi-tool, fire starter, foldable saw, knives.

*Maps and Travel Information*: State-wide topographic atlas, compass, altimeter.

*Clothing*: To augment daily wear/carry, seasonal.

*Communication*: Limited due to distance...cellular, weather-band.

*Lighting*: LED battery operated...multiple hand/clip & head lights.

*Shelter*: Heavy-weight poly tarp, 5 mummy bag, small fleece blanket, cordage.










*PACK DESCRIPTION*: Outdoor Products Stargazer 8.0 - 3,440 cubic inch capacity internal frame pack with 2 zippered horizontal front pockets; horizontal main compartment access zipper; top load capable, draw-string closure with expandable top; top cover with large zippered organizer pocket and 4 compression straps (expandable to fully-loaded pack plus additional external gear under cover); two semi-mesh side pouches for water bottles, etc; bottom pocket with front zipper; 4 bottom D-rings for external lashing; 2 front and 1 top compression straps for main compartment; padded, fully adjustable waist harness (wide) and shoulder harnesses, and fully adjustable sternum strap; padded/ventilated shoulder blade, center-spine and side back panels; strap management loops for excess shoulder and waist straps; a basic, simple, yet well-designed and inexpensive pack that fits my needs nicely.

*Total pack weight, minus food/water*: 28lb-11.8oz, as pictured with approx 1/2 my desired amount of food and 4-1 Liter water bottles approx 50lbs. Anticipated fully loaded weight approx 55-58 lbs. The pack still has top expansion of approx 4-5\", and the top cover can be raised approx 12\" above it\'s current height for more semi-external gear...plenty of carry space.

*FOOD*, typical (I change these items regularly, sometimes using them as a back-up for daily lunches when faced with longer work days):
5-6 - tuna in oil (not water, for added caloric intake) - 5.5oz can
4-6 - kipper snacks, smoked herring fillets, 3.25-3.52 oz easy open can
1-2 Spam, 12oz easy-open can, low sodium (don\'t eat regularly...sometimes I pack different flavors such as smoked, tabasco, etc)
4 - pork & beans, 15 oz can
4 - various fruits, such as peaches, pears, mixed fruit, pineapple, 15oz can (packed in fruit juice instead of syrup, limiting processed sugars)
12-18 Granola bar, trail-mix and other assorted flavors and textures (chewy and crunchy)
1 - Trail mix dried fruit and nuts, 2lb bag (sub for [or added to] granola bars)
1 - flatware set: Lexan fork, knife and soup spoon [1.2oz]
1 - hard candy, roll
***note: I like to keep (approx) 4 lb fats/protein, 4lbs complex carbohydrates, and 1.5-2lb simple carbohydrates in stock**

HYDRATION:
4 - 1 Liter PBA-free water bottle with carabiner screw-on cap, filled with filter pitcher water (used and replenished at 2-3 day intervals for freshness)
1 - gallon water cooler, iced in warmer weather (daily carry...leave or pack with, depending on priority...water sources are often scare here in summer months)
1 - Sodium Hypochlorite (regular bleach), 30 ml dropper bottle (4 drops per quart of water...1 ml = 20 drops...150 qts/37.5 gals purified water)
1 - pH test strip kit, double rolls of test media in protective hard case with color scale, 0-11 range (2.25\" x 2.75\" x 3/4\") [1.1oz]
1 - Sawyer SP140 0.1 micron filter bottle (certified for removal of all water-borne, except viruses)
12 - shop towel, paper, heavy-duty reusable, 11.5\" x 11.5\" (primary water turbidity filtration, as well as occasional personal hygiene...fire starter when badly soiled, after drying)
***empty metal food cans for water pasteurization with fire***

FIRST AID, in water-resistant food-grade plastic container:
Open-wound cleaning and dressing:
1 - small first aid scissors, 1.25\" cutters
1 - antiseptic/anesthetic wash, 6 oz squeeze bottle (stored in a front pocket of pack)
1 - absorbent cotton, sterile, 0.75 oz
6 - 4\" x 4\" gauze pads, sterile
2 - 2\" x 4\" compress, sterile
1 - 2\" gauze roll, small, sterile
1 - 2\" x 2.2yd self-adhering elastic bandage, roll (Coban)
1 - cloth tape, 1/2\" x 10\' roll
1- cloth tape, heavy-duty, 1\" x 30\' roll

Latex-free sterile self-adhesive flexible fabric bandages:
6 - 2\" x 3\"
10 - 1\" x 3\"
10 - 3/4\" x 3\"
10 - 5/8\" x 2-1/4\"

Sterile self-adhesive flexible fabric bandages:
10 - knuckle
10 - fingertip

Additional trauma care:
1 - eyewash, sterile, isotonic, buffered, preserved, 0.5 oz squeeze dropper bottle
1 - burn spray, aerosol, 20% benzocaine: topical analgesic, anti-bacterial, anti-fungal, 0.5 oz
1 - tourniquet, cotton
1 - finger splint kit, foam padded metal, sizes medium and large (1 ea), with hook and loop fasteners

Cold/sinus relief, pain relievers and fever reducers:
20 - antihistamine tablets
30 - Acetaminophen/Aspirin/Caffiene (migraine) caplets (Excedrine Migraine)
30 - Naproxen Sodium caplets (NSAIDs) (Aleve)
30 - cough drops, throat lozenges or 2 fl oz pump throat spray

Gastrointestinal relief (anti-diarrhea, upset stomach...diet change from wild edible plants/aquatics/animals may be challenging):
30 - Pepto-Bismal tablet, chewable
20 - antacid tablet, chewable

Total first aid weight [1lb-4oz]

Insect bite and sunburn prevention (carried April through mid-October only):
1 - 95% DEET, pump spray bottle, 2oz
1 - Sunscreen lotion, SPF 70, 6oz

*SANITATION & HYGIENE*:
2 - toilet tissue, roll, small, in 1 qt ziploc bags
1 - hand sanitizer, gelled, 12oz pump bottle (doubles as fire starting aid, and pump doubles for drawing water from shallow sources)

*TOOLS*, equipment, basic survival gear and augmenting supplies:
1 - Leatherman side-kick with leather pouch and multifunction carabiner (daily carry)
1 - Western Cutlery fixed blade knife w/leather sheath: clip-point with home-modified low-angle double-edged tip and shallow single-cut, low tooth-count, low-aggression saw-back, 4.75\" blade [6.5oz]
1 - Remington side-lock stainless clip-point with half serrated and half fine-edge (point), aluminum-allow frame, pocket clip, 3.5\" blade length [4.7oz]
1 - Lock-back pocket knife, 2.75\" clip-point stainless blade (daily carry)
1 - Smith\'s Pocket Pal compact multifunction knife sharpener with carbide blades and ceramic stones for fine blades, diamond tapered rod for serrated blades (daily carry) [0.9oz]
1 - File set, 6\" mini with vinyl coated handles: mill bastard, round bastard, extra slim taper (for touching-up saws, camp axe, damaged knife blades)
1 - Folding saw: has exposed/visible metal blade latch, 7\" double-cut bi-directional blade; 
1 - camp axe with nail-puller, single-face (hammer-head), steel tubular handle and rubberized grip, 4.5\" x 3/4\" head, 14\" overall length [1lb-14.5oz]
1 - magnesium fire-starter & flint set
4 - matches, water-proof, strike on box, box of 40ct
1 - magnifying glass, 1.75x (primary) and 8x (secondary), 3\" plastic lens/handle/ring (for map reading, first-aid, fire-starting, etc)
1 - dry tinder material: lint from clothes dryer screen (cotton), tightly compressed in 1.75\" x 6\" RX bottle
1 - fire starter cubes, compressed/treated cellulose, in 1.5\" x 2.5\" RX bottle
1 - Vaseline in small RX bottle (lube for flashlight o-rings, corrosion protection for knives & tools, fire starting aid, protection for chaffed skin)
1 - steel wool, fine, in 1.5\" x 2.5\" RX bottle (for polishing blades, fire starter with batteries)
1 - Isopropyl alcohol (rubbing alcohol), 1.5oz pump spray bottle (optic lens cleaning, blade sterilization, fire starting aid)
1 - wire-saw/snare wire
1 - boot laces, pair, brown/tan polyester, 72\"
1 - Cord, polypropylene, braided, white, 3/16\" x 100\' (emergency boot laces, rub with mud/dirt/fine debris for camoflage and scent masking used for small-game snares) [10.5oz]
1 - Cord, polypropylene, braided, white, 1/4\" x 50\' [8.7 oz]
4 - elastic bungee cord with coated metal hooks, 2 each 18\", 24\" (for securing externally lashed gear on pack, temporarily positioning/securing tarp for shelter) [9.6oz]
2 - electrical tape, vinyl, medium roll (secure cut ends of cordage without melting, equipment repair/securing) [2.7oz]
1 - duct tape, small roll (repair of clothing, boots, tarp, sleeping bag, etc)

*MAPS & NAVIGATION*:
1 - 8 x 21 Minolta compact binoculars with soft case and neck strap (7-15 x 35 Vivitar with neck strap, soft case and lens caps for daily carry)
1 - lensatic compass with magnetic declination marker adjustment
1 - altimeter, analog, zero adjustable, 0-10,000 ft elevation range
1 - topographical atlas, statewide, pages for expected areas of travel only, stored in dry-box
2 - ball-point pen, medium point, retractable, black ink
1 - hilighter pen, chisel point, small, pink dye (to mark land-marks/way-points, extraction points, etc, on map)
1 - hilighter pen, chisel point, small, blue dye (to mark known/sited potable water sources on map, such as artesian wells, wind-mill/solar well pumps, springs, small ponds/reservoirs
which are not mapped)
1 - note book, wire-bound, 3.5\" x 5\"
***Local knowledge...ability to navigate a large percentage of the area in my daily travels without aids with fair to good weather and daylight conditions***

*CLOTHING *and thermal aids to augment daily work-wear and daily carry, seasonal:
1 - pr tube socks, cotton/polyester blend
1 - pr underwear, cotton/polyester blend
1 - knitted stocking cap, large
1 - full-face stocking cap/mask
1 - flannel shirt, fleece insulated, over-size
1 - pr fleece-lined Thinsulate insulated leather work glove [7.3oz]
1- leather work glove [6.7oz]
1 - leather-palm nylon Thinsulate fleece lined mitten, pair [7.8oz]
10 - chemical hand warmer (heat packs) [7.0 oz]
1 - poncho, light-weight, clear PVC

*COMMUNICATION*:
Internet-capable wireless cellular - need to consider back-up battery/solar USB port recharging device
Prospective purchases include: 100 channel 13-band AA battery powered hand-held radio scanner with NOAA weather channels
***distances are too great for portable two-way communication, and if cell/sat comms are down, I\'m on my own and so is the family until/if I can reunite with them***

*LIGHTING*:
1 - Maglite XL-50: white LED; 104 Lumens/145 meters (high, 8.75-hr alkaline); 26 Lumens (low, 36-hr alkaline); strobe; spot-to-wide adjustable beam with moderate wide angle spillage; weather resistant o-ring sealed; alloy aluminum housing, tail-cap and head; 3-AAA powered [4.1oz w/NmHi batteries]
1 - Energizer head light: 10 Lumens red night vision preserving; 70/30Lumens white (7/20-hr alkaline); 20 Lumens white flood - weather resistant; 3-AAA powered (daily carry)
1 - Smith & Wesson Galaxy: 45 Lumens 9 white LED; medium-wide non-adjustable beam; weather resistant o-ring sealed tailcap with tactical switch and detachable lanyard (daily carry) [6.6oz w/NiMh batteries]
1 - Smith & Wesson Galaxy Tactical: 100 Lumens white LED; spot beam with reasonable % of wide angle spillage; weather resistant o-ring sealed tail-cap with tactical switch; detachable lanyard; pocket clip; heavy-duty nylon sheath with lanyard pocket; 2-hr continuous duty alkaline life; 2-AA powered (daily carry) [4.5oz w/NiMh batteries]

*EDIT*: I added to the Smith & Wesson Galaxy Tactical AA (battery guzzler) a battery sipper for emergency use:
1 - Mini Maglite 2-AA LED: 77 Lumens on high (10.75hr life); 25% on low (approx 19.5 Lumens and 31.5hr life), blink mode (1/sec) and SOS mode; spot-to-flood adjustable beam; nylon belt holster; machined allow aluminum; 0-ring sealed for weather resistance.

Added for head-lamp back-up and high efficiency:
1 - Gerber Ultra Task 1-AA: 6 Lumens wide angle beam; 30-32hr life; pocket/hat clip; machined alloy aluminum and o-ring sealed tail-cap; no switches to fail, just twist the tail-cap to make battery contact; circuitry enhances light output throughout battery life for maximizing batteries; very compact...END EDIT.

AAA batteries: 1,000 mAhr NiMH** - 8; 800 mAhr NiMH - 6; Alkaline - 14
AA batteries: 2,650 mAhr NiMH** - 4; EDIT: 1,400 mAhr NiMH - 4; Alkaline - 12 END EDIT.
** daily use...Alkaline batteries for emergency back-up only.

Rapid-rate NiMH charger - 15 minute Energizer with 12 VDC lighter adapter; max current draw = 5 amps; fan cooled; capable of charging 1-4 batteries in any AA/AAA size/qty combination via individual charging circuits (used for daily carry vehicle recharging, will rely on this as part of my home bug-in and/or bug-out use as well...have 2 additional 2-4 cell chargers @ home, and all chargers are AC/DC capable)

*SHELTER & SLEEPING*:
1 - 5*F rated mummy bag, double-layer overlapping tubular insulation, 3\" zipper draft tube, shoulder draft collar, shoulder stuff sack with 4 lateral compression straps, top flap and corded closure [4lb-4.7oz]
1 - poly tarp, 8\' x 10\' heavy-duty, (10 mil, 175 GSM, 14 x 14 standard weave), silver/black reversible (use black to absorb radiant thermal energy (sunlight), use silver to reflect short-wave radiation onto your body (from fire)

Note: in the absence of seasonal (winter) items, I may opt to utilize this space and weight for additional water, especially during the hotter, drier summer months.

I should also mention that being this pack is with me at work in a DOT regulated vehicle, weapon carry is prohibited, and by OSHA regulation as well, so even with a camp axe, saw, knives, etc, I\'m really stretching the rules pretty far. I do plan on adding a decent slingshot to my pack, eventually, so with snares, I can procure food of some form or another. Fishing is not even a thought, as most streams and ponds in my area are seasonal/weather dependent, and generally dry.

Still a work in progress, but then, are we ever really done preparing?

*EDIT*: (12-19-12) I added a Sawyer SP140 water filter bottle, 1 large (9\" x 2\" x 14\") and 1 medium (7\" x 2 \" x 10\") dry-box, and 1 - med/lg (9\" x 9\" x 15\") Vinyl dry-bag to store first aid, batteries, electronics and other critical/sensitive gear.


----------

